

A Simple Explanation Of How Money Moves Around The Banking System - brunooo
http://www.pieria.co.uk/articles/a_simple_explanation_of_how_money_moves_around_the_banking_system

======
brunooo
Also see
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CLS_Group](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CLS_Group)

